# Best ship to shore communication?



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the best way to communicate to shore while offshore more than 10 miles or so? I wanted to get everyone's opinion before I spent any money. I do, of course have a VHF radio on board already so I just need a way to use it to communicate to someone onshore. The house I would need to communicate with is on the sound so not far inland at all. Thanks in advance and I hope y'all save some of the red snapper for me when I come down in two weeks!


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

you could always just get another VHF for the house


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

Curty, I tried getting a handheld VHF for the house and it didn't seem to work. Do they not have as strong a reception as the more traditional ones?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *heathhampton (6/12/2008)*What is the best way to communicate to shore while offshore more than 10 miles or so? quote]
> 
> Sat phone....You asked for the best:banghead
> 
> http://www.gmpcs-us.com/Menu/Services/Rentals.aspx?m=services


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *heathhampton (6/12/2008)*Curty, I tried getting a handheld VHF for the house and it didn't seem to work. Do they not have as strong a reception as the more traditional ones?


Handheld VHF radios are normally not more than 5 watts. This limits there transmit/recieve range. VHF is also line of site. So if the person at home got on the roof, it would probably work better.:letsdrink


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Sat phone would be the best, although they are expensive. If the radio at your house has a pemanently mounted antena you should be good to go, provided the antena is high enough. You could also check in to some of the 2 way UHF radios on the market. You may have to do some research, but it may be worth it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Buy far the best an most cost permitting comms are single side band. Then second would be a good VHF antenna and a good VHF radio. Sattelite phones are too expensive. SSB and VHFare monitored buy the Coast Guard 24-7. The reason a handheld VHF isn't worth a crap for safety is because they are only 5 watts output. Besides having a VHF at your house requires a special radio and a special license. Vhf is line of sight and a SSB will communicate with higher power and has skip.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

You could use WLO radio I forget what channel on your VHF but I'm sure you could do a search and find out.It works out to 50 miles and is .99 cents a minute with like a 3 minute minimum.You get on the correct channel hold down your transmit channel for 5 seconds.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Cell Phone


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (6/12/2008)*Cell Phone


What provider do you have that will work 10+ miles out. I'd like to switch to them. Cell phone is great for in the bay, but worthless in the gulf out a few miles.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

T- Mobile. I dont get service at the house but I get all my bars out at Pete Tide or The freighter


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (6/12/2008)*You could use WLO radio I forget what channel on your VHF but I'm sure you could do a search and find out.It works out to 50 miles and is .99 cents a minute with like a 3 minute minimum.You get on the correct channel hold down your transmit channel for 5 seconds.


I have used WLO years ago. Their site now links to this page:

http://www.shipcom.com/


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (6/12/2008)*T- Mobile. I dont get service at the house but I get all my bars out at Pete Tide or The freighter


Josh there is no way you could get ALL your bars on the pete tide or freighter. Cell towers work approx. 6 miles and the pete tide is about 10.5 miles offshore and the freighter is 9 miles from shore. My Alltel cellworks fine with about one bar at the freighter and at the pete tide it loses a signal. If you have one that works at the pete tide you must have a booster or external antenna. In any case a cell phone is not a reliable offshore positive communication. :banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I was talking to someone (name withheld) that was talking about another forum member (also name withheld, unless he responds) that was out at the rigs. He had GREAT reception out there. Was thrilled that he could get out andmadenumerous calls just to BS, the only problem was that it went through the rigs communication service...long story made short...Wait till you get your BILL.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah I think it's called petro-com.I used to live on dauphin island and every now and then your cell would jump over onto that and end up with a giant bill.Cingular hated us because we didn't know what was going on.It's something like $8.00 a minute.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep!!!!!

Petrocom!!!

Make yer calls short and sweet!!!!!!

George


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to be rude, but I really do.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

OK guys lets stop arguing about the damn cell phones.. Yes they will work.That far offshore. It just like VHF works on line of sight. If you are high enough it will work untill the ammount of power is just too little. Example. While stationed on a cutter out of Key West I was approx 40 ft above sea level and my cellphone would loose all signal at about 12.5 miles from port. I know this because I used to talk to my wife while getting underway or pulling in. 

Now with that said the guy asked for the best means of communication. I have to agree with sealark. He has his head on straight. Your best asset will be the coast guard which monitors 16, 12, on VHF and 2182 on HF. So either get yourself a radio operators license for either a VHF or HF at your house. Or... Look at Sea tow. I think you can link your MMSI number on your VHF radio and use a service that SEA tow provides to link your VHF to a shore side telephone number. Now remember that if you can't hail Sea tow at the range you would like then you will not be able to use this service.

Just remember the "best" means of communication is when you call a maday and everyone hears you. Not when you try your cellphone and the line is busy or your battery is dead...


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Back to the cell phone issue while using petrocom. I routinely my phone while roaming on petrocom, but only to send text messages, and I have yet to be charged. Anytime I make a call out on it, I get charged the roaming fee. Just figured I would pass this on to anyone who may be interested.


----------



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually found a website where you can rent a sat phone for the week for $40. Since I only come down a couple of weeks a year, this is perfect for me. Thanks again for all the great advice! This website has been invaluable to a new offshore fisherman like myself and really steepened the learning curve for me. Thanks again!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *heathhampton (6/13/2008)*I actually found a website where you can rent a sat phone for the week for $40. Since I only come down a couple of weeks a year, this is perfect for me. Thanks again for all the great advice! This website has been invaluable to a new offshore fisherman like myself and really steepened the learning curve for me. Thanks again!


$40.00 is better then the first Sat Phone rental site I put up... $58.00+ $1.70/min

http://www.allroadsat.com/rentals/globalstar-rentals.aspx

$19.49/wk $1.39/min


----------

